# ORV riders invited to annual Houghton County S.P.O.R.T. Ride June 13



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*ORV riders invited to annual Houghton County S.P.O.R.T. Ride June 13*

*Date:* *June 13, 2015**
*Time:* *09:00 AM - TBD
*Location:**Toivola, MI 49965
Add to Calendar: iCalendar Google Yahoo MSN/Hotmail/Live
Contact: Rich Pirhonen, 906-388-3321 or Kelly Somero, 906-353-6558
Agency: Natural Resources









April 23, 2015

Off-road enthusiasts are invited to participate in the fourth annual State Park Off-Road Trek (S.P.O.R.T.) Ride Saturday, June 13, in Houghton County, Michigan. The ride  offered by the Michigan Department of Natural Resources and the Michigan Trails and Recreation Alliance of Land and the Environment (MI-TRALE)  will depart at 10 a.m. from the day-use parking area at Twin Lakes State Park. For more information about this park, including a detailed map, visit www.michigan.gov/twinlakes.

The S.P.O.R.T. Ride will bring riders down the Bill Nicholls Trail, connecting to the proposed new multiuse route between Ontonagon and Rockland (known as the OR Route). The route will pass by old mining sites in Greenland and Rockland and provide spectacular views of Ontonagon County. As the ride reaches its destination, riders will have views of the Ontonagon River, passing through the village of Ontonagon and arriving at Ontonagon Township Park, which is the only ORV access point on the western shores of Lake Superior.

Before the ride, attendees can enjoy a social hour at 9 a.m. with coffee and snacks at Twin Lakes State Parks enclosed picnic shelter. Post-ride activities also will be held at the township park. At the conclusion of the main S.P.O.R.T. Ride, event sponsors will provide information on additional ride options, both guided and self-guided. Twin Lakes State Park is located less than 35 miles from Baraga State Park, so riders can easily travel the connector route between the two parks before or after the S.P.O.R.T. Ride. Maps of the route between Baraga State Park and Twin Lakes will be available at various locations.

Event registration is recommended. Please call Rich Pirhonen at 906-288-3321 or Kelly Somero at 906-353-6558 to register. For more information about the event, please visit www.mi-trale.org. The S.P.O.R.T. Ride is a partnership event between the DNR and MI-TRALE. Other sponsors this year include the village of Ontonagon, Ontonagon Township, Ontonagon Township Park, the Ontonagon County Chamber of Commerce and the U.S. Forest Service.

There is no charge to participate in the ride, but a Recreation Passport is required for vehicle entry to Twin Lakes and Baraga state parks.

A Recreation Passport is required for any motor vehicle entering a Michigan state park, boat launch, state forest campground or non-motorized state trailhead parking. Residents can purchase the Passport for*just $11 ($5 for motorcycles) at the time of Michigan license plate renewal through*Secretary of State. Forgot to check YES during renewal? Residents and nonresidents can purchase a Recreation Passport window sticker during regular business hours at state parks. Learn more about how the Recreation Passport supports state parks and local outdoor recreation opportunities at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to*www.michigan.gov/dnr.









More...


----------

